# Minnesota!



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

I want to get an informal group thing going for Minnesota. Nothing fancy or complicated, just two or more SA people going out and doing things 

I'm from the Twin Cities, so naturally I'm interested in things nearby... some things I'd like to do in the next few weeks/months are:

- Boat tour at Taylor's Falls
- Group dinner + movie at Mall of America
- Play board games or cards at a park or bookstore.

There aren't a lot of MN people on this site, but there's one here and there... hopefully you'd be interested in something like this  If so, reply here or send me a private message 

-Ryan


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I used to live in Minnesota, Prior Lake to be exact. Much of my family still lives up there.


----------



## keem (Jun 23, 2006)

I'd be interested. I had a good time at the state fair last summer.


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

Hi Kim  Nice to know you're still hangin around these parts 

I ate at the best Chinese restaurant ever on Saturday... I'll have to add a group visit to there to the list 

I'd like to get a few more people together before we try something, but I'm willing to do a smaller (or even one-on-one) thing if someone wants to 

-Ryan


----------



## racketgirlx (Feb 8, 2007)

I am interested, living in Minneapolis and all. Just keep me updated on if and when anything might be planned so I can ask for the day/night off from work. (I work mostly the busy evenings and weekends, and never have those days off unless I ask.) 

~Lauren
aka racketgirlx


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

Ok, so after some private messaging, here's where we're at:

1: keem = Not interested in Chinese Food, but likes the Mall of America idea...
2: binh_nouc (MN person not yet on this thread) = Not interested in the Mall of America, but likes Chinese Food...
3: racketgirlx = Hasn't responded to my private message....

So, like my brother's car in the unplowed driveway last weekend, the tires are spinning but there's no motion...

Is anyone interested in a compromise? Other ideas?

-Ryan


----------



## racketgirlx (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: re: Minnesota!*



Kardax said:


> Ok, so after some private messaging, here's where we're at:
> 
> 1: keem = Not interested in Chinese Food, but likes the Mall of America idea...
> 2: binh_nouc (MN person not yet on this thread) = Not interested in the Mall of America, but likes Chinese Food...
> 3: racketgirlx = Hasn't responded to my private message....


Sorry, I accidentaly deleted the private message, and have been traveling to Des Moines every weekend to take care of my sick grandmother. Unfortunately, that means that I travel back to 1996 as well, because that is how old her computer is, and what's even worse, it doesn't have internet. (Please forgive me guys.)

I am pretty laid back about anything, I am fine with either MOA or Chinese. I see we are kind of on the fence right now, So I'll bring back some of the original ideas Ryan had:

- Boat tour at Taylor's Falls 
- Group dinner + movie at Mall of America (Or maybe going to the Park of America and dinner, since I am such a kid at heart.)
- Play board games or cards at a park or bookstore. (This one sounds like fun to me, I like board games a lot.)

Also, anyone like someplace like thee zoo? Maybe Valleyfair when it is nice enough?


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

racketgirlx said:


> Sorry, I accidentaly deleted the private message, and have been traveling to Des Moines every weekend to take care of my sick grandmother. Unfortunately, that means that I travel back to 1996 as well, because that is how old her computer is, and what's even worse, it doesn't have internet. (Please forgive me guys.)


No worries; my grandparents' most advanced technology is an adding machine :yes



racketgirlx said:


> I am pretty laid back about anything, I am fine with either MOA or Chinese. I see we are kind of on the fence right now, So I'll bring back some of the original ideas Ryan had:
> 
> - Boat tour at Taylor's Falls
> - Group dinner + movie at Mall of America (Or maybe going to the Park of America and dinner, since I am such a kid at heart.)
> ...


All great ideas  I have to admit some uneasiness about the Park of America and Valleyfair due to a slight flabbiness in my tummy, but I could probably get over it 

Some of the options are mixable, too... I know they have food at the Zoo, and card games could work there...

Any opinions?

-Ryan


----------



## StillLife (Feb 4, 2007)

I was going to start a new thread about getting a Minneapolis-St. Paul support group organized, but seeing as how you Minnesotans already seem active here, I thought I'd throw my hat in. Have you guys done anything yet? I'm not much of one for the MOA, but would be willing to head down there. Chinese food sounds better yet, or any sort of ethnic cuisine for that matter.

In any case, do any of you know of good support groups in the MSP metro area? I'd really like to participate in one but haven't had much liking finding anything of note.


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm not aware of any regular gathering events in this state, but I have had some success organizing one-time events.

I wouldn't call this thread "active" yet... so far it's been mostly me talking 

-Ryan


----------



## mjatte (Feb 10, 2007)

I'd be interested..I'm in St. Paul


----------



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

how about we plan something for this summer?


----------



## mjatte (Feb 10, 2007)

sure...anyone have any ideas..


----------



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

I think some of the ideas that racketgirl had (above) sound good. Kardax and I are working on setting something up


----------



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

I really hope none of you were on the 35w bridge...and that you are all okay


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm okay (obviously)


----------



## Beachdrmg (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know if this group is still going on or not, but if so, I'm interested in meeting and doing stuff. I don't care what it is, I'm up for anything. I live in Duluth though, so you'd have to give me some time in getting down there to Minneapolis. Anywho, someone write me back.

Kristie


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

Every SAS person I've met from Minnesota lives in or around the Twin Cities... furthest north is Blaine :| (I live in Maplewood.)

I've driven all the way up to Duluth before... I'd be willing to do it again... it's quite a drive, though 

Maybe we should meet halfway? Hmm... _is_ there anything halfway between Minneapolis and Duluth?

-Ryan


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

I'm in Rochester...I figure I'll raise this thread from the grave again.


----------



## Fanciful Unicorn (Jul 19, 2007)

Minneapolis here. I do public trans, so MOA or anything downtown mpls would work for me. Someone keep me updated if anything works out.


----------



## house (Apr 7, 2004)

In Mpls as well. I'd love to get a support group going if there is enough interest.


----------



## Fanciful Unicorn (Jul 19, 2007)

house said:


> In Mpls as well. I'd love to get a support group going if there is enough interest.


viewtopic.php?f=21&t=83591

:banana


----------

